# Studying in Puebla



## trek7001 (Oct 15, 2010)

Aloha. Recently my wife and I were offered the opportunity to move to Puebla for 2yrs as part of a cultural immersion program. While there I will be studying at the Universidad Iberoamericana.

If anyone had recommendations on where to live within or near the city, I'd love the input.

My number one concern is security. After that, I'm looking for a setting that will enhance our cultural experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Interestingly, we just returned from our first trip to Puebla today. We loved it and I can say that I have not felt safer in any Mexican city I've visited than I did in Puebla. You won't want for culture there either. It's not New York or London but it has more than its share.

Since I was only a visitor, I can't recommend places to live - I'll leave that to someone who lives there or has spent more time.

However, I can say that if I were you I'd go for it!


----------



## superguera (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi. Puebla is a wonderful place to live in Mexico. You'll want to look for places on the west side of the city, near the Cholula border, to be close to the Ibero. This is a rapidly developing area of town with lots of amenities. Considering that Puebla is the fourth-largest city in Mexico, it is very safe. In the nearly four years that I've lived here, I’ve never felt threatened. For more information, check out my blog, AllAboutPuebla.com. I'm on Facebook and Twitter, too.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey superguera, I used your blog to plan our Puebla trip! It was very helpful...
The tip on the new mercado de sabores was golden. We wound up eating there every day; delicious and darned economical t'boot. Guajolotes, mmmmmm...


----------



## trek7001 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you for the replies and reassurance. Interestingly enough, we were able to get a small taste of Puebla (we visited during the end of Nov) and Cholula was actually the first place we visited as a potential area to live in (at a recommendation from some of the faculty at Ibero). So I guess that's where we'll pick up once we finally arrive.

On a related note, my wife LOVES farmers markets and cooking - any idea what days and where in Cholula or Puebla would be the best to visit? My wife is from Thailand, and after living in the US with me for 4yrs is super anxious about moving to Mexico, so I thought if I could find out some info ahead of time for her, it might help calm her nerves a bit.

And thank you Super - found your blog a couple of weeks ago and have been enjoying. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## superguera (Jul 11, 2008)

circle110 said:


> Hey superguera, I used your blog to plan our Puebla trip! It was very helpful...
> The tip on the new mercado de sabores was golden. We wound up eating there every day; delicious and darned economical t'boot. Guajolotes, mmmmmm...


Thanks for saying so, Circle110! I’m glad you enjoyed the blog and your trip.


----------



## superguera (Jul 11, 2008)

trek7001 said:


> Thank you for the replies and reassurance. Interestingly enough, we were able to get a small taste of Puebla (we visited during the end of Nov) and Cholula was actually the first place we visited as a potential area to live in (at a recommendation from some of the faculty at Ibero). So I guess that's where we'll pick up once we finally arrive.
> 
> On a related note, my wife LOVES farmers markets and cooking - any idea what days and where in Cholula or Puebla would be the best to visit? My wife is from Thailand, and after living in the US with me for 4yrs is super anxious about moving to Mexico, so I thought if I could find out some info ahead of time for her, it might help calm her nerves a bit.
> 
> And thank you Super - found your blog a couple of weeks ago and have been enjoying. Thanks for sharing.


I love to cook, too, and personally I think the city market in San Pedro Cholula (behind the archways in the main square) is one of the best. Visit on the weekend.

Also, if your wife is ever looking for Asian-style cooking ingredients and supplies, there is a store in La Noria mall called Obachan that sells spices, sauces, rice and even woks and utensils (like Japanese soup spoons).

And if you're interested in getting together with other expats from all over the world who live in Puebla, send me an email through the Expat tab on my website.

Good luck to you!


----------

